# New from Iowa



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there!! Welcome to the HF . Sounds like you guys have so much fun~ thats really nice you can all get out together! If you have any questions at all about using the forum or posting, feel free to ask! have a great day~!

Lacy


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

G'day Sue.

I had 15 years away from horses due to jobs and raising a family etc. It is great to get back into them, I agree. 

I admit to seeing it all in a different light now I'm older and I think I am a better rider because of it.

See you 'round


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome Sue. I envy you, both your daughter and granddaughter are into horses! I just became a grandmother to a precious baby girt, hoping she has the horse bug as she grows! :lol:


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi welcome to the forum! I had a ten year horseless period and it sucked! My filly is with me for the long haul now lol!


----------



## BlackNwhiteBeauty (Feb 20, 2009)

free_sprtd said:


> Hey there!! Welcome to the HF . Sounds like you guys have so much fun~ thats really nice you can all get out together! If you have any questions at all about using the forum or posting, feel free to ask! have a great day~!
> 
> Lacy


Thanks Lacy. I feel pretty blessed to even be back into horses, and having my daughter and grandaughter be as big of horse nuts as I am, is even better. When I had horses as a young mother of 2, the kids had no interest in the horses. I don't know what happened to her...but I'm lovin' it.
I'm pretty familiar with vBulletin. I am an Adminidtrator of 2 other forums, but they are tropical fish forums...my other hobby. LOL 



makin tracks said:


> G'day Sue.
> 
> I had 15 years away from horses due to jobs and raising a family etc. It is great to get back into them, I agree.
> 
> ...


G'day to you too :lol:....I don't know if I am a better rider or not. What I do know is that my current horse is not a better horse than my old automatic show gelding; but we are sure working on it. I've never owned a mare that I rode, only had one mare as a brood mare. This mare is quite a change. She is very high spirited and somewhat spooky. She is the queen of our 3 horses and she would rather not be caught or even petted or touched. Once I catch her she realizes she has no choice and settles down. She actually loves to leave the property and go on trail rides. She is the lead horse on a trail ride. The first 3 years of her live was spent on a huge farm where she was foaled and she had her mother, father, sister and about 8 other horses that he mostly only fed, but never touched them. She had never had her hooves trimmed. She was ridden by this old farmer for 2 weeks the fall before I bought her, so basically, I had to break her. I realized by the end of the summer she was way too much for me so she went to an Amish trainer for 5 weeks the following spring. He helped quite a bit but he told me she would never make a show horse, and I should sell her and get a different horse. Yeah right...too late...I already loved her and I look at her as my challenge. LOL 


Walkamile said:


> Welcome Sue. I envy you, both your daughter and granddaughter are into horses! I just became a grandmother to a precious baby girt, hoping she has the horse bug as she grows! :lol:


Thanks! I think your love of horses will rub off on your grandaughter. Interaction with horses can teach children some very important life lessons. Congratulations on the new grandbaby...grandkids are simple the best!!



Got2Gallop said:


> Hi welcome to the forum! I had a ten year horseless period and it sucked! My filly is with me for the long haul now lol!


Thanks for the welcome! I just looked at your beautiful horse. I can see why she is a keeper!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Since my daughter bought a beautiful Paint mare last summer, we will be showing in the IPHC shows and I also re-joined the APHA. The APHA has an online site where you can look up pedigrees and find horses. I looked up all of the horses I used to own and sadly they are all deceased but at least I can stop wondering about them. That alone was worth the price of admition. I hope they had good lives wherever they spent them.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you  have fun posting.


----------

